# 211k and external HD



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Tried doing a search in the search bar, What I need is an ideal size and model HD for a 211k.

I'm brand new at this DVR thing and one [211k] is being installed next week.

Tell me what works best for you, does it need to be externally powered, is 1 TB enough, Who makes the best user friendly, and is this hard to set up, or is it plug and play?

Any help you can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Isn't our many posts relating to the kind of EHD not helping you? All restriction been outlined many times...
Take any, up to 2GB with external power supply, USB 2 compatible, v3 will works with correct cable. 
Activate it and pay $40.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

P

My search turned up 1 "TB" hd space, and a "how to" link to Dish's web site that went no where.

I know about the fee, I'd just like to hear from anyone with good results what they are using.

In your "many" posts, is there a "how to"? If so, maybe it should be a sticky.

thanks for your info.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Searching this forum (211 support) for the term EHD returns many threads. The trick is to make sure your searching the forum and not the news or some other forum.

There are two things I'd point out:

1. The drive must be self-powered (no 2.5" or slim mechanisms).
2. 1TB is probably enough unless you plan on recording mostly feature-length films.


----------



## Zulu (May 11, 2012)

satcrazy said:


> I'm brand new at this DVR thing and one [211k] is being installed next week.


Keep in mind that a 211 receiver is not much of a DVR because it's just a single tuner receiver.

For example, if you're watching a sat TV show, you can't record _another_ sat TV show. To do this you would need a DISH 722 or a Hopper as both of these receivers have more than one tuner.

However, with a 211 you could record a local _over-the-air TV _show if you have your 211 connected to TV antenna.

If you can live with this restriction, then the 211 is a great little receiver.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

You can also record one satellite program and one OTA program at the same time with the 211&HD, while watching a pre-recorded program. Not the greatest setup for recording, but functional enough for basic use.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for all replies

Maybe I will look at this harder as it is pretty restrictive.

Harsh, I did search this receiver forum. I couldn't find what I was looking for and just wanted a accurate answer.

Thanks again


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> Harsh, I did search this receiver forum. I couldn't find what I was looking for and just wanted a accurate answer.


Aside from the idea that drives larger than 1TB might work, the answer has always been the same so a newer answer isn't any more accurate.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Aside from the idea that drives larger than 1TB *might *work,...


umm, sorry to disrupt the line, but I did the tests by myself and did post positive result of using bigger drive in my 211 back then ...


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

OK,

I worded my search differently instead of just putting in "EHD".

I see now, all the results.

Thanks for being so patient......


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> umm, sorry to disrupt the line, but I did the tests by myself and did post positive result of using bigger drive in my 211 back then ...


Did you exhaustively test all larger drives or simply find an example or two?

If anything is to be learned from the eSATA thread, it is that not everything works.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

satcrazy said:


> I worded my search differently instead of just putting in "EHD".


IPBoard's search feature is bordering on inscrutable but once you figure it out, it mostly works.

Perhaps an easier option is to use Google's site search feature by prefixing your search terms with "dbstalk.com:". To wit:

Googing "dbstalk.com:ehd 211 maximum" lists many threads without having to set or confirm the search scope as with IPBoard.

A decided disadvantage to using Google is that you can't reasonably sort Google results by date.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Did you exhaustively test all larger drives or simply find an example or two?
> 
> If anything is to be learned from the eSATA thread, it is that not everything works.


Sure not. I did use available that time 1-1.5-2-3 TB drives in a couple of USB enclosures. 
Dish DVR doesn't support eSATA connection.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

harsh said:


> IPBoard's search feature is bordering on inscrutable but once you figure it out, it mostly works.
> 
> Perhaps an easier option is to use Google's site search feature by prefixing your search terms with "dbstalk.com:". To wit:
> 
> ...


Good to know.

Thanks.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Dish DVR doesn't support eSATA connection.


Nor do any of the bare hard drives used with eSATA configurations.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> Nor do any of the bare hard drives used with eSATA configurations.


Usually bare drives are support just SATA (but last year we got some crazy types with PCB having only USB v3 connector).
Also, sorry to confuse you - I did the experiments for DTV and dish EHD configs... so threads with eSATA are for DTV and USB - for dish.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Usually bare drives are support just SATA (but last year we got some crazy types with PCB having only USB v3 connector).


I fully expect to see lots more bare drives that have USB-C ports on them.


> Also, sorry to confuse you - I did the experiments for DTV and dish EHD configs... so threads with eSATA are for DTV and USB - for dish.


The lesson learned was the same: not all permutations of the same size drive work. That you had success with a few may be interesting but not very helpful if you don't share specifically which ones worked in combination with what specific interface adapter. Fortunately the interface appears to be much less of a concern with DISH's USB configuration than DIRECTV's eSATA configuration.


----------

